# Las bicis Ferrari atacan otra vez , o a la baja ?



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados compatriotas bicicleteros , amigos del pedal y de la pedaleada, pedaleadores todos :

Hace ya varios años , se pusieron a la venta en México lindo y querido las bicicletas Ferrari ( Colnago / Turbo ) , el acontecimiento fue con mucho bombo y platillo , apoyados con una campaña publicitaria en las revistas de mountain bike en México , sobre todo una , la cual desde entonces goza de mi eterna desconfianza en cuanto a las bicis que " prueban "

Yo admiré la bichi ( ja ja ) por primera vez en El Palacio de Hierro ( debo decir que soy absolutamente Palacio excepto en asuntos de bicis ja ja ja ) y digo admiré , porque muy bien recuerdo que me sorprendió el precio de venta de aquella bichi , algo así como 33 mil pesotes de aquellos .

Aquí en el foro tuvimos un thread bastante interesante al respecto , bueno en aquellos años teníamos mas participación de los compatriotas bicicleteros , si alguien gusta de leer aquellos comentarios sigan ésta liga ( http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=361901 ) los que no lo quieran leer , no le den click a ésta liga y sigan leyendo por favor.

Bueno , y que pues con las Ferrari , ¿ para que tanto mitote ? , bueno , pues resulta que estaba navegando en la internet , cuando ví que en una tienda de USA esta vendiendo las Ferrari / Colnago / Turbo en $ 1.050.00 dólares es decir con un descuento del 75% (según la tienda de USA el precio sugerido por el fabricante de ésta bici es de $ 4,000.00 usd.) yo me pregunto , quién ching..os va a pagar 4000 dólares por esa bici en USA .

O sea que; aquella Ferrari CX 60 de doble suspension que nos querían vender aquí en Méxicalpan de las Tunas en 33 mil y feria de pesotes , ahora en USA la dan en $ 1,050.00 usd. , mas o menos unos 13mil mexican pesos , o sea casi a la tercera parte de lo que la vendían en aquellos días , caray esa bici se devaluó sin necesidad de ser rodada .

DE tal forma que la super bici no resultó tan buen negocio y menos lo que sus fabricantes esperaban de ella .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Partiendo de lo que dijo el Gauss en el otro thread :
_"Después de todo son hechas para aquellos que quieran regalar su dinero y traer la marca Ferrari en forma de bicicleta arriba de sus carros"_
y que completó DrF035 con:
_"Asi que la Ferrari cumple perfectamente con su función de "apantallar a mis amigos" ."_

sentencias muy ciertas...y gran razon por las que estas super bicis no las venden en ninguna Bike Shop respetable.
(excelente thread aquel por cierto....lo de las lacoste....priceless :lol

...LB...dices: _"aquella Ferrari CX 60 de doble suspension que nos querían vender"
"DE tal forma que la super bici no resultó tan buen negocio y menos lo que sus fabricantes esperaban de ella ."_

no estoy seguro si esa (o similar) aun existe, pero la ultima vez que estuve en el Palacio (hace como 6 meses o mas creo) habia una Commuter y una Tandem de la misma calaña (jejeje no consegui un adjetivo mejor)...no recuerdo cual de las dos, pero creo que una de ellas tenia un RD Shimano Tourney!!! whaaat! osea creo que la mas barata estaba por los 25mil! minimo un deore no?

tambien recuerdo haber visto una hardtail en una visita anterior...y creo que esa estaba tambien por los 30!

me dan ganas de ir y volverlas a checar no mas para traer la info al foro  :lol:

lo cierto es que no hasta hace mucho aun estaban en el mercado y full price!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

En cuanto saldra una Ferrari de verdad?  ...

http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2010/cf-7


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Por 1,050 yo creo que me animo... más viendo esta descripción:...... chale y yo sin feria 

Ferrari Colnago Cx 60 Bike
The Ferrari CX 60 bicycle is a MTB model dedicated to all Ferrari enthusiasts looking for an highly performing bicycle. The Ferrari XC 60 bicycle has been produced by Turbo with Colnago exclusively for Ferrari. This Red Ferrari model features the sophisticated suspension system Rock Shox with W/ ball bearing Multilink which guarantees excellent comfort on all ground conditions. The Ferrari CX 60 is equipped with Suntour 140mm Epicon forks, Shimano LX derailleurs and shifters, ultra-light frame made from hydro formed aluminium and Front and Rear Shimano hydraulic Deore (M535) Disc Brakes. The CX 60 features Continental Explorer Pro 26 tires, FSA Integrated Headset, FSA Alpha Drive Crankset, and Formula XSD-5 Rims. The model is finished by Wellgo pedals, double density grips and Ferrari Sport Edition microfiber saddle. The Ferrari CX 60 is perfect to face all kind of steep slopes without renouncing to comfort and style. The Ferrari CX 60 also includes Multi tool for fast and easy assembly, and bottle of ferrari touch up paint.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

esta era la commuter:








4198.61 USD :crazy:
specs


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No manches... todavia las hacen?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

jajaja justo ayer estaba hojeando unas revistas...
y cuando voy a Mexico Desconocido (que en general me parece buena)...
habia un reportaje de Ciclismo de Montaña por las Zonas del DF....y de que no adivinan cual era la bici de uno de los riders...y por supuesto la presentación del articulo!!??
:lol:
.
.
.
(la hojeada no me dio chance de leer el articulo)


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

mi primera bici de montaña que tuve fue una turbo hardtail no recuerdo el modelo pero solo de pensar en ella me duele la espalda, no tenia punto de referencia yo pensaba que asi era el asunto de la bici de montaña estar incomodo y bueno como era nuevo en esto no le veia el caso de gastar una fortuna en una bici , hasta que en un viaje de fin de semana a valle de bravo entro a la tienda de pablos bikes y habia unas giants de demo eran las clasicas hardtails, asi que probe una en la calle y al momento que me subi senti una diferencia entre dia y noche y claro ese dia compre mi primera bici de montaña de verdad y vendi la turbo en $1000 pesos y creo que fue mucho, desde esa experiencia no tengo ningun respeto por las bicis turbo y si se que son nacionales y no soy malinchista pero simplemente son malisimas no importa como las disfracen, jamas recomendaria una turbo a nadie aunque ahora en las revistas nacionales ponen a no se quien que nadie conoce que gano X competencia en una turbo, si gano en una turbo igual ganaba con cualquier otra bici.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> ..... aunque ahora en las revistas nacionales ponen a no se quien que nadie conoce que gano X competencia en una turbo, si gano en una turbo igual ganaba con cualquier otra bici.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja ja , clarín corneta ..con su escopeta.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*TURBO is very good , excellent, powerful*



brunomu said:


> mi primera bici de montaña que tuve fue una turbo hardtail no recuerdo el modelo pero solo de pensar en ella me duele la espalda....
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*yo si se la historia!*

Despues de mucho tiempo sin aportar al foro he vuelto para contarles de primera mano la historia de lo que paso con las bicis Ferrari:

Resulta que el señor dueño de Turbo es italiano, y como buen italiano es un fanatico de la pizza, la pasta, el vino y por supuesto la marca Ferrari. 
El señor un dia viendo la Formula uno (de la cual es tmb fan) se le ocurrio la brillante idea de hacer toda una linea de bicis de la marca Ferrari, y porque no, si tan bien le habían funcionado las lineas del america, las chivas, las chicas superpoderosas, batman etc etc,. Se puso las pilas y se fue a Modena a entrevistarse con el señor Ferrari, que segun me cuenta es tan mal tipo que hasta a sus clientes les cobra por tomarse una foto con el, y se trajo la licencia para fabricar las bicis Ferrari a un costo altiiiisimo como podría esperarse de la marca Ferrari. Para que fuera negocio, Turbo tenia que vender como 30 mil bicicletas de toda la linea, desde las infantiles que salian como en 3 mil pesos hasta la cx70 (que por cierto esta bastante bonita y eso que soy bien payaso con las bicis) que salian como en 50 mil pesos. Para ello monto toda una campaña publicitaria internacional que llegaba desde Mexico hasta Dubai, pasando por EEUU y Europa, y que la verdad estaba muy bien pensada, y que aunque no lo crean tuvo muy buen recibimiento en Europa, como era de esperarse especialmente en Italia donde podias ver bicis Ferrari colgadas hasta en los ristorantis y las tratorrias que nada mas tenian de adorno.
Pero bueno para no hacerles el cuento largo, el señor fue muy optimista y creyo que iba a vender muchiiiiisimas bicis Ferrari en todo el mundo, pero la verdad es que en EEUU no las aceptaron nada bien y les quedaron como 10 mil bicicletas paradas que les urge vender para recuperar algo de lana. Asi que las bicis que ven en remate son las mismas que se ofrecian hace 3 o 4 años, y que urge sacar, asi que si a alguien le interesa uno creo que ahorita andan como en 12 mil pesos las que valian 35 mil, la vdd asi ya valen la pena no creen?.

Saludos

Jim Borell


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues no se si la campaña estuvo bien planeada o no, pero el dimensionamiento del negocio si estuvo pal perro; se le quedó un tercio de las bicis sin vender -lo cual no extraña con la relación precio/componentes. 

No estoy seguro si hacer la comparación de 35k a 12K sea la correcta para decir que valen la pena: 1) la bici nunca debió haber costado 35k, y 2) son bicis de hace 3 o 4 años. Hace poco vi en alguna tienda en USA que vendian ReignX de hace un par de años en 1,200 dolares, siendo que el mismo modelos costaba en su año algo así como 2,400 usd... es decir en dos años perdió el 50% de su valor, y si hay una marca que maneja las mejores relaciones calidad/precio es Giant.

Siguiendo el caso anterior, dicha ReignX (aún cuando no es para lo mismo) tenía piezas de mucha mejor calidad en todos lados, no veo como la Ferrari quiera venderse en lo mismo.... en fin, parece que quieren seguir cobrando un gran premium por la marca, una marca que si bien tiene un aura, no creo que haya tanta gente en el MTB dispuesta a pagar por ella; hay marcas mas valiosas en el MTB... muchas..

La verdad es que la mejor de las suertes a Turbo con su estrategia, por que suponiendo que cada bici le haya costado fabricar (incluyendo overhead y logistica) unos 5,000 pesitos en promedio, Y si en realidad tiene 10mil que no se vendieron, pues estamos hablando de 50 millones de pesos parados en inventario. Yo, en su lugar me preocuparía mas en recuperar ese cash rápido vendiendo a un precio real en lugar de seguir tratando de sacarle algo a la mala compra de la marca Ferrari. En fin cada quien.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

y siguiendo con el tema, un poco desviado si se quiere (ya saben que es mi norma :lol...

si estas grandes compañias como Turbo, Alubike, Benotto etc...tienen el poder ($$$) para hacer este tipo de negocios y sobrevivir...por que no invierten en lineas de produccion de calidad? materiales de calidad, etc. por que se quedan con las lineas del america, las chivas, las chicas superpoderosas, batman etc como menciono jimbo?

hay un mercado medio en Mexico que siento no se esta atacando....digo yo...como el ultimo ejemplo que di en otro thread...por que no hay una bici nacional para el que quiere cambiar su bici de walmart por una bici buena sin irse a las grandes marcas etc etc?

nose...digo yo...de que me estoy perdiendo?


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*El negocio no fue de Turbo*

El problema aqui no fue que la gente de Turbo quiso abusar con el precio, de hecho Turbo se caracteriza por vender bicicletas relativamente baratas al alcance de todos, y la idea de sacar la linea Ferrari de Turbo fue hacer algo mas alcanzable para la gente común y corriente ya que por si no lo saben tambien existe una bici de ruta de Colnago, que vale 15 mil dólares!!! Pero aqui el problema fue que por cada bicicleta vendida Turbo le tenia que pagar una lana a Ferrari por el uso de la marca, lo que elevo los precios muchiiiisimo y nos termino dejando unas bicis Ferraris de media calidad a un precio de bici premium. 
Ni modo a veces las cosas no salen , y esta vez le fallo gacho el calculo a los señores de Turbo ya que los que hicieron negocio finalmente fueron los de Ferrari, y Turbo tiene un megastock de bicis que les urge mover al precio que sea.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> hay un mercado medio en Mexico que siento no se esta atacando....digo yo...como el ultimo ejemplo que di en otro thread...por que no hay una bici nacional para el que quiere cambiar su bici de walmart por una bici buena sin irse a las grandes marcas etc etc?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

the last biker said:


> martinsillo said:
> 
> 
> > Y también está el pequeño grupo de los " ilustrados " que ya ubican marcas como Turner, Intense, Ellsworth , Ibis, Knolly, Moots, Pivot, y otras.
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Esto es la historia de siempre, no se por que revivir lo que pasó con las bicicletas Ferrari. 

Fue un intento que pensaba Turbo que podía competir con marcas de mas alto nivel si le ponía el nombre de una marca ya muy posicionada como autos de muy alto desempeño y calidad. Es normal que Ferrari haya pagado mucho por que usen su nombre, y generalmente las bicicletas que han sido de un fabricante de coches son bicicletas mas baratas y pagas por la marca.

Que ventaja tendría Turbo de vender bicis de gama media sobre las Specialized y Trek y similares en México? Yo creo que serían muchas. Lo que pasa es que aqui en el foro nos vamos por bicicletas no muy baratas y nos gusta andar meticheandonos en todos los sitios y foros para buscar las bicicletas que nos gusten.

La cosa es que, si Turbo vendiera bicicletas hardtail por un poco menos de 7 a 8 mil pesos con componentes shimano, aunque no fueran XTR ni X.0 ni no se que tanto, sino Altus o Acera, tienen un canal de distribución mucho mas grande que cualquier otra marca extranjera. No podemos ignorar esto al criticar a la marca. Se venden Turbo en Marti, Palacio de Hierro, Liverpool, etc., en casi cualquier ciudad y en cualquier tienda, y si queremos una Specialized o Cannondale, tenemos que andar buscando. Cuando la gente no conoce de marcas ni quiere meterse a investigar, las bicis que va a encontrar son Turbo, Alubike, Benotto, etc.. 

Lo que pasa con estas marcas es que, cuando tienen una bici que a un precio pueden ponerle cosas decentes, se van a bici de dobles suspensión, donde ahí los componentes son de muy baja calidad, cuando por el mismo precio podrían vender una bici hardtail con componentes de aceptable calidad que sean confiables y le den una buena experiencia a la gente que compre sus bicis.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Esto es la historia de siempre, no se por que revivir lo que pasó con las bicicletas Ferrari.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Es normal que Ferrari haya pagado mucho por que usen su nombre,
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> rzozaya1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Es normal que Ferrari haya pagado mucho por que usen su nombre,
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > jajaja... duh! eso me pasa por no revisar siempre lo que escribo...
> ...


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Qué interesante relato. Me entretuve mientras mi mujer me seguía llamando para ir a la cama. Sí, a dormir por supuesto porque ya es tarde.

Pero no puedo dejar ir la oportunidad de contarles cómo me morí de la risa rodando hace poco cuando ví a un pobre incauto que seguramente se "jué" en blanco comprando la Ferrari en Palacio. No las he visto en descuento en México, así que seguramente se la metieron por 30 y tantas mil maracandacas.

Yo hice lo mismo con mi Mercurio -> Alubike salto, así que me río mientras por dentro lloro por lo que gasté por andar comprando de puro impulso.

Ahora sí. A dormir. Noches.

P


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ja ja ja las Ferrari ,nunca he visto una rodando por estos lares , ah que las Ferrari ...un fracasozote ..
saludos.
the last biker


----------



## pablo_insane (Feb 24, 2009)

jajajaja si me acuerdoc uando las vi por primera vez, en una sucursal de automoviles, (osea era cleta ferrari y la vendian en distribuidora de coches, osea we, si me entiendes we) despues la vi en liverpool o palacio de acero, he de decir que por aquel entonces ya tenia mi alubike bien armadita, cuando vi la bici ferrari me quedo claroq ue lo que estaban vendiendo era la marca, (mi bici tenia mejores componentes y era alubike-mexicana), total concuerdo con todos los cletos una bici-estafa.

Hace como un año vi que vendian una en mercadolibre, algo asi como 10 mil pesos creo, y obviamente hacian referencia que en tiendas valia 30 mil jajaja


----------



## fran1981 (Jan 19, 2009)

Me gustan mas los coches Ferrari que las bicis! jeje


----------



## klops05 (Oct 11, 2011)

aun en mercadolibre venden unas, estan como en 10.000, y hay como 3 modelos creo...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, hace varias semanas hice una rodada en el Desierto que le llaman "El tunel del tiempo", 36 kms con una subida de regreso que no tiene mother. Uno de los compañeros con los que fui tenìa una bici ferrari. Fué de los que mejor rodó. 
En pocas palabras, una vez más les comento que lo más importante son las piernas, no la bici. Estoy seguro que ese cuate dejaría atrás a más de 10 en este foro (que son la mayoría). 
Saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Fernando Alonso drives Ferrari Bike CF8 around Fiorano Commercial 2011 - Carjam Car Radio Show - YouTube


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Asi es Psycho, la baika no hace al ciclista.

Lo que creo, es que el tema aqui es el precio, no la calidad de la Bike .. y la mala estrategia de negocio (que no me consta que en este negocios haya habido perdidas)

Lo que si me consta es que ahorita estan en 700 dlls y 900 dlls en USA

BlueSkyCycling.com - Ferrari

Digo, ya a este precio, puede que sea considerable


----------

